# Y'all know anything about Jacobsen tractors?



## afiggis (May 28, 2012)

Hi guys, I found an interesting tractor for sale it's a Jacobsen model g. I need another project like a hole in the head but I admit to being smitten. It's 4x4 and looks low and wide. My yard is half hill and half pseudo swamp so this thing seems like it wouldn't tear it up too bad. Any info you guys could tell me I would appreciate. Can you source parts? Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A 4x4 Jacobsen! Didn't know they made one. Is it an articulated model?


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Go to images, put in jacobsen 4x4 tractor, there you go....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, I found one. How hard would it be to get parts for those?


----------



## afiggis (May 28, 2012)

That's what I want to know!  if I can't source parts it would just rust away in the back yard.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That is a Ransomes-Jacobsen G4. After Jacobsen was disolved,and JD bought part of it,the heavy section was bought by Ransomes Ltd.,a Textron affiliate.
Parts are still available for them. 
Google Ransomes-Jacobsen,and it should hook you into a dealer.


----------



## afiggis (May 28, 2012)

Might be going to look at it tonight. The hardest part might be finding attachments.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Afiggis,
The ransomesjacobsen dealers can help with finding attachments,too.


----------



## jrsavoie (Sep 8, 2014)

Does anybody have a line on one of these or something similar that I can get attachments for?

Thanks

Central ILLinois but willing to travel


----------

